# Question about Musicroom



## Suppi (Dec 4, 2015)

Not sure if there's a more appropriate sub-forum for my question...

I've purchased a music book written by Richard Rodney Bennett from the Musicroom website. In the right-hand corner it says "Print on demand", and beneath it "ships within 5 days". I presumed that to mean that once I had bought the book I could also print it from my browser, but I'm not sure how.

How do I print on demand?


----------



## Taggart (Feb 14, 2013)

No. They print on demand for you. They hold the text and print for you:



> This online print on-demand sheet music service delivers professionally engraved, legal and secure sheet music directly to consumers.


----------



## larold (Jul 20, 2017)

On demand is the 21st century way. Many recordings sold at ArkivMusic and similar sites are published on demand. They sell out of print stuff where they've acquired rights from the publisher and print the copy when you order it. I'm surprised the big companies haven't gone to this.


----------



## Suppi (Dec 4, 2015)

Taggart said:


> No. They print on demand for you. They hold the text and print for you:


Oh, I see. Well, thanks for the replies anyway and I'll wait for the book instead!


----------

